# Aluminium ramp



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi all,
Can someone tell me where I can get a ramp made from aluminium. So that I can get a scooter into the garage of my motorhome please.
I've tried a search and can only find complete systems with racking and so forth. 

George


----------



## 89601 (May 31, 2005)

Cheapest is probably to go to a local blacksmith who also do aluminium jobs. Let him bend a textured 3 mm aluminium sheet-metal of a length that suits your garage (to store it) and a section profile like this:

/\___/\

(sorry, I don´t know how to insert a drawing)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Michael.
It sounds like a good idea.
However I'm sure I've seen someone selling the type of section you have drawn.
I will try a local supplier tomorrow though 8) 8) 
George


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*aluminium ramp*

Good picyure of a ramp Michael

hi George chappie across the roadhas a sort of Aluminium beam a sort of RSJ shape

I will ask him next time I see him where his came from
Suspect it came with his scooter carrier

Try firms selling scooter carriers


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*hi*

hi george1, try looking at a company called brade-leigh they build the rear of lorrys flat beds box vans ect,we used to take our commercials to them for step repair ect but they hand built a lot of things.
pete


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
When I built a scooter rack once I used 4" square al. box section which I cut down the middle with a jig saw. One piece made the fixed bit on the rack and the other the ramp - worked for me! 
BillD


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

look also in this german page:

www.fiedlermobil.de

Tschuess,

leduc


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi George,

You say you have tried a search, by that I take it you mean on the site.

I tried Google, and came up with many companies you could contact, the link to google search is here.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...tnG=Google+Search&meta=cr=countryUK|countryGB

Hope this helps.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 90050 (May 1, 2005)

MarcleLeisure.co.uk do some anodised aluminium ramps (215cm x 14cm carries up to 200kg) I think the price was about £85


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> MarcleLeisure.co.uk do some anodised aluminium ramps


But not yet, apparently. Nor is there any ETA of trading, beyond "soon".

I infer, possibly incorrectly, you are Steve or Cathy or a close friend!

I've never understood people's widespread desire for internet anonymity, but it does seem I'm in the minority, so I guess I'm missing something/ it's me.

Each to their own.

Dave


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Ramp*

Hi George
Just the thing you are looking for , lightweight, folds for easy storage and is sold for the loading of motocross bikes into vans etc. cost approx £ 70 if you have a shop near you call in or PM me where you live and I will see who is near to you or ring Ron Humphreys on 01525 851609 and Ron will arrange for one to be sent mention my name if you like Ken Johnstone we are just setting off now to get my sons new 2005 Honda 450 from Ron
Ken


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Aluminum ramps look up RA alloy ( wolverhampton area ) Have two myself, they make a range of their own or will make you a custom one. They are non slip in all weathers.


----------

